# Buying a used bike?Questions.



## Nic840 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am looking at purchasing a used 2005 Specialized Dolce Comp (asking $950). Fit wise it is really nice, I have been interested in the 2006 but don't really want to go there on price. The 05 actually has better componants. Found it on Craigslist in my area, called and am going to take it for a ride... what should I look for upon the test ride. Apparently there are very few miles on it and the person selling is doing so because she wanted a different frame. Any ideas or comments?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nic840 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a used 2005 Specialized Dolce Comp (asking $950). Fit wise it is really nice, I have been interested in the 2006 but don't really want to go there on price. The 05 actually has better componants. Found it on Craigslist in my area, called and am going to take it for a ride... what should I look for upon the test ride. Apparently there are very few miles on it and the person selling is doing so because she wanted a different frame. Any ideas or comments?


Hi Nic. Welcome to the Women's Forum.  

When it comes to buying a bike I would say one of the most important things to look for is how does it fit. Stand over the bike (straddle the top tube) and lift it. You should be able to lift it about an inch or so.

Check out the reach. Are the handlebars in a comfortable spot for you? If not, you may have to either futz with the stem or spend a few $$ to replace it. 

On a test ride, get an overall feel for how the bike rides and handles. Lively acceleration? How does it corner? How stable is the bike? How heavy is the bike? If you do hilly rides a lighter bike will make your rides more enjoyable.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Fit, fit and fit first and foremost (3rdmost too haha)

Test it out. See how it feels on a ride (20minute ride or so). Sprint with it, climb, corner and descent if possible. 

Everything il sogno says is nothing but true and important. Couldn't have said it any better. 


Oh and just inspect the frame for dings or whatsoever. Lastly, you've gotta like the way it looks. Nothing worse then a bike you don't like the looks of completely. Oh wait, a bike that DOESN'T fit and you don't like the looks of is worse.

Good luck and keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

All the most important advice is covered above. But in buying used, try to look and see if the bike seems reasonable maintained. Is the drivetrain clean? If they claim it was hardly ridden, do the tires support that claim or are they squared off? Does it shift smoothly? Go to the Park Tool website and read about measuring a chain. If the chain is elongated, it might suggest both that the bike has more miles on it than claimed, and that it needs a new cassette/chain ($100-ish for both).


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, pretty much everything the others have said, but know your pricing. Recently on eBay, a Dolce Comp seller had to relist a second time after getting no bids the first time, and eventually sold to someone for the "buy it now" price of 739. So, 950 might seem a tad high. Bargain with seller a little.
Cheers, Wayne


----------

